# Diy giveaway (now with list)



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Hello! I have recipes I don't need and would gladly give them to anyone needing them! Let me know if you want to peruse them and I will pm you a Dodo.
Thank you for reading and have a nice day!

*List*


----------



## lclcola (May 26, 2020)

Do you know if any of them are *these*?


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Hello! Sorry there are none of your wishlist! As I'm a french player translating them all is really time consuming but your solution is quite smart! Have a nice day! Oh I have the fruit wreath!


----------



## lclcola (May 26, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> Hello! Sorry there are none of your wishlist! As I'm a french player translating them all is really time consuming but your solution is quite smart! Have a nice day!


thank you for checking


----------



## lexa7 (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I am interested in anything bamboo please! Thank you


----------



## Muddy (May 26, 2020)

I’d like to come please 

Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Ok I send you a code!


----------



## -Beano- (May 26, 2020)

can i come?
Im honey from rainfall! : D


----------



## fanism (May 26, 2020)

I would like to get your palm tree lamp and tea table DIY
please check here if you need any DIY that I have?
https://villagerdb.com/user/oldvaxx/list/extra-diys

thank you


----------



## Loubelle (May 26, 2020)

Could I have the bamboo shelf and paw print doorplate? o:


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Hello! I don't need anything from your list but thank you for asking! I send you a dodo


----------



## Snowifer (May 26, 2020)

Could I get the Iron Hanger Stand?


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Could I get the Iron Hanger Stand?


Hi! Yes i let the two people that asked before finish and I send you the code!


----------



## lxjshrss (May 26, 2020)

Could I get the bamboo lunch box, log wall-mounted clock and tea table recipes? Are there any recipes you're still in search of?


----------



## m i d o r i (May 26, 2020)

Hi ^.^ May I have the bamboo lunch box, the stone lion dogs and the tea table?
Edit : since some asked them before me can I have the lion dog diy?


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 26, 2020)

Hello, may I visit, please? I’d really like to get the bamboo sphere, cherry lamp, knitted grass backpack if that’s OK-?

Do you have a wish list?

Thank you!


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I have several lunch boxes recipes but the tea table have been given away. I am in no need for recipes just come and get what you need! I'll send a dodo as soon as people have left. Edit : i have one tea table left! Alex can have it since they posted for it first


----------



## th8827 (May 26, 2020)

If you still have it, I would appreciate the Bamboo Lunchbox.


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

LynseyH666 said:


> Hello, may I visit, please? I’d really like to get the bamboo sphere, cherry lamp, knitted grass backpack if that’s OK-?
> 
> Do you have a wish list?
> 
> Thank you!



I mostly want Mom aprons, or kitchen rugs...



th8827 said:


> If you still have it, I would appreciate the Bamboo Lunchbox.



I need to check if there are some left after the people above

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



th8827 said:


> If you still have it, I would appreciate the Bamboo Lunchbox.


Yes! still one left! I send you the dodo!


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 26, 2020)

Would love a bamboo floor lamp and stone lion-dog if still available!


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> Would love a bamboo floor lamp and stone lion-dog if still available!


Hi! yes they are! I am still waiting for two people to come get their diys though. I send you the code when they are done or if they don't show up!


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 26, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## srednivashtar (May 26, 2020)

Thank you to everyone that came and enjoy your diys guys! I close now!


----------

